Ask HN: Why do companies need Cover Letter along with CV? - softvar
======
codezero
It's not really required, but most hiring departments use them to filter out
automated application processes, recruiters, and agencies.

A cover letter should show an individual's intent to work at a specific
company, so it should add a step that's less automated to indicate that the
applicant is a "real" direct applicant.

Obviously there are ways around this, but that's one of the reasons people ask
for cover letters. It's also an opportunity for an applicant to convince the
hiring manager that they are a good candidate even if their resume may not
clearly indicate that.

------
keithelder
I work at Quicken Loans and we don't require a cover letter. A one or two page
resume is about all you need. Keep it simple. We have about 200 openings in
technology. If you are looking feel free to email me at
keithelder@quickenloans.com and I'll fast track your information to our
internal recruiting team. Thanks!

------
icedchai
Most don't. I've never sent a cover letter.

For a few, I've never even sent a resume. One recruiter generated a resume off
of my linkedin and submitted it to his client. This was after I told him I was
only vaguely interested and wasn't going to be updating my resume anytime
soon.

------
douche
It always struck me as a bizarre practice.

 _Yes, I 'm breathless with excitement to join $COMPANY, and change the world
as an entry-level JavaScript programmer! {Insert rambley college-application-
style plattitudes}_

